
Most of us feel sleepy in the afternoon. Why can’t work fit round that? - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/29/sleepy-afternoon-work-fit-lull-flexible
======
simonblack
Perhaps we could propose a new name for that sort of thing .... I know, let's
call it a 'siesta'.

Unfortunately, modern cities with long commute times preclude that sort of
lifestyle where people went home for a meal and an afternoon nap. A lifestyle
which worked exceedingly well in the past.

